# Duluth Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to landblind

2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,17,19,20,24,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,40,46,47,50,51,54,56,57,58,60,61,62,63,65,66,67

Total 37


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Brenda, I'm casting my vote for you as "Field Trial Reporter of the YEAR!!". I need for you and Ken to run the CO/WY/ID circuit next year so I can know how my dog is doing in those trials (there may be coverage issues at those sites, but c'mon, I assume there's wifi in the hotels at night). I hope the MN circuit appreciates your input!!! They are some Lucky Dogs!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Mark.... You put a smile on my face tonight!!

Qual callbacks to the last series:
12,14,15,21,24,27,30,32,33. 

9 Total


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am always thankful when Brenda and Ken run the same trials as my dog! Thanks Brenda!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

4,7,9,10,11,13,17,19,24,27,31,33,34,40,46,47,50,56,57,58,60,63,66

24 Total


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

18 Derby call backs to 2nd are:

2,3,4,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,37,38,41,42,43,45,46,
47,50,51,52,53,54,55

Total 43


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

14 Derby call backs to 3rd are:


2,3,4,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

10,11,24,27,31,33,47,50,56,58,60,66

Total 12


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

9 Derby call backs to 4th are:




2,7,8,14,15,18,19,20,22,


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,6,8,9,11,13,15,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,31,32,33,34,37,41,42,47,50,51,52,53,54

Total 27


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#31 Tiger H/Dave Rorem O/Terry Rotschafer & Penny Youngblood
2nd-#56 Deets H/Dave Rorem O/Penny Youngblood
3rd-#33 Billy H/Danny Farmer O/Jill Finch, Jenny Mitchell
4th-#24 Genny H/Chris Ledford O/Robert Dozier
RJ-#11 
JAMS- 10,50,58,60,66

Congrats To All!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#14 Oscar H/Charlie Moody O/Rhett Hobgood
2nd-#33 Scuppers H/Dave Rorem O/Steven Kurlansky
3rd-#32 DJ O/H Danny Farmer 
4th -#24 Travis O/H Milton McClure
RJ-#21

JAMS- 12,15,27,30

Congrats to All !!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Duluth Retriever Club 
2015 Fall Derby Results
1st- #8 Eli/Patton
2nd- #22 Clyde/Patton
3rd- #18 Rudy/Stawski
4th- #20 Winston/Wurtz
RJ- #7 Bee/Halfrich &Stawski
JAMS-2,14,15


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,6,24,28,29,31,32,34,41,42,47,50,51,52,53,54

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#28 Vapor O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#4 Juice O/H Mark Medford
3rd-#50 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th -#6 Marvin O/H Ken Neil

RJ-#42 Ducky O/H John Close

JAMS- 24,47,51,52,54

Congrats to All !! GO WINDY BABIES!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Go Ken and Windy babies!!!!

rita


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Ken and Brenda!!
You are on a roll


----------



## Jason Kraus (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for putting on a great week end


----------

